# Canon Pixma ip1980 resume and power led blink alternately



## Angel_of_Pirate (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, my printer Canon Pixma ip1980 leds blink alternately. what could be the problem of this? i try to manually reset it but same problem occur after i turn off the printer and turn it on again.

please help


----------

